# Smash Camp 2010



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2010)

Smash Camp is the annual online summer "camp" for Nintendo forums. 

http://s1.zetaboards.com/Smash_Camp/index/

I'm either a counselor or Camp Crew this year.  Bacon Boy is one of the counselors as well.


----------



## Brad (Jul 14, 2010)

coolio


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 14, 2010)

it's an official/sponsored event, by/from nintendo?

cool. what's the info on/for/about it?  never heard of it, other than camp hyrule years back, if that's the same/similar


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 14, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> it's an official/sponsored event, by/from nintendo?
> 
> cool. what's the info on/for/about it?  never heard of it, other than camp hyrule years back, if that's the same/similar


To the first part, no. And it's kinda like Camp Hyrule.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 14, 2010)

I wasn't involved in camp hyrule..

quick run down, please?  just a forum, or...?


----------



## Tyler (Jul 14, 2010)

I won't be around again this year.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 14, 2010)

I joined.

Can't wait to get sorted.

@psycho: Bunch of people getting together during the summer on a forum to compete in an event. I forgot what the prizes last year were, but it was pretty fun. <small><small>even if I didn't get to do as much as I wanted to</small></small>


Are they going to have that Flash Camp game again?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 14, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> I joined.
> 
> Can't wait to get sorted.
> 
> ...


Maybe, oh crap. Prizes! Gotta work on those.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 14, 2010)

wait... events?  such as/like what?

edit: should I be PM'ing this? :/


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 14, 2010)

Nah. Events like forum competitions, wi-fi events, etc.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 14, 2010)

Joined~


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 14, 2010)

Cabin 2 is the TBT Cabin.


----------



## D1llon (Jul 14, 2010)

I made an account, ( D1llon ) do you just wait and you are assigned a Camp. I'm guessing just wait until July 18th ?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 14, 2010)

I signed up but I was wondering its from when to when this year.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm in Cabin 1


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 14, 2010)

I wonder what cabin I'll be in -drifts off in wonder-


----------



## PaJami (Jul 14, 2010)

Registered. I'm in Cabin 4 this year (the cabin that's won every other year )


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 14, 2010)

Wait, what.

How do I work this? .-.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 14, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Wait, what.
> 
> How do I work this? .-.


good question.

just sign up and wait.

disregard that, lol


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 14, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, how do I join a cabin?

Nevermind.

CABIN 2 FOR THE WIN


----------



## Sakurachan (Jul 15, 2010)

I joined guys! You guys are my home. ;D I am waiting to be sorted.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 16, 2010)

Sort me.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 16, 2010)

cabin 2.

*censored.2.0*'s so cash.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 16, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> cabin 2.
> 
> *censored.2.0*'s so cash.


I know what cabin I'm in already. 
Cabin 2 is the TBT cabin. 
I just don't wanna be named _unsorted_


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 16, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, tyeforce and muffin are in 4, the cabins are either random/lucky, or somebody was teamstacking.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 16, 2010)

wat. 
I want cabin 2.
or be left unsorted.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 16, 2010)

Lol I'm in Cabin 4.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't want cabin 3.

:c


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I don't want cabin 3.
> 
> :c


PM Starforce


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 16, 2010)

Unsorted right now, please cabin 2....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 16, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Unsorted right now, please cabin 2....


please no. too many tbt people.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better to be with people you know than people you don't.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 16, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Examples?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 16, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> wat.
> I want cabin 2.
> or be left unsorted.


liberty or death?

edit:  on the topic of being in your cabin, one of the goals/points of the smash camp is to branch out and meet new people.  if you just stay enclosed to your already-determined group of friends, the camp isn't as much of a learning/growing experience as it is "lets get together and beat those other guys xD!!!"

or something along those lines.

I should talk, since I'm already in cabin 2, but the point still remains.  on this note, I would be willing to move/swap if there was a user from tbt who is completely alone in their cabin and doesn't want to meet new people, since I wouldn't really mind that, and I'm sure that the overall benefit would be better if they went through with the camp in cabin 2 with friends, as compared to not going through with the camp at all.  just putting that there.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 16, 2010)

Got cabin 2


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 16, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last three/four years I've done Smash Camp, I'm usually put with people I do not know.


----------



## nooky13 (Jul 16, 2010)

I've got cabin 3.  Is anybody else in cabin 3?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 16, 2010)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> I've got cabin 3.  Is anybody else in cabin 3?


at the top, click "members" then scan down the list for your cabin's color (hot pink?) and see if you know anyone, or you have a personal forum board below, where you do all that introduction thing.

for some reason, more than half the people from tbt are in cabin 2... :/

edit:  looks like you have supersonic16, olivia, and k.k. slider.  not bad, I guess.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 16, 2010)

Cabin 3.

Hell yeah.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 16, 2010)

I just registered. 

I couldn't participate last year since they moved the date on to my holiday week...


----------



## nooky13 (Jul 16, 2010)

Do you need to be able to be there the whole day of them or can you miss some times  


Sorry I haven't particapaited before.


----------



## easpa (Jul 16, 2010)

I've just registered. I can't wait to see what cabin I'll be put into! =D


----------



## Josh (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll join.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 16, 2010)

Last year my computer went down right when it started XD

This year, i think i'll pass.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 16, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Last year my computer went down right when it started XD
> 
> This year, i think i'll pass.


D= No!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt i'd be helpful (As in, too lazy) to help out with the cabin i'd be in


----------



## Micah (Jul 16, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Last year my computer went down right when it started XD
> 
> This year, i think i'll pass.


I was gone the week of Smash Camp last year...actually my computer crashed, too.

But you really need to participate Thunder. Even if you're in one of the "evil cabins" (aka anything other than Cabin 2).


----------



## Thunder (Jul 16, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, i was in Cabin 2 last year if i remember, how did the scoring go?


----------



## Spirit (Jul 16, 2010)

Cabin 2 is the most active so far.  I'm really surprised.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 16, 2010)

Cooool ... Not in my interest but good luck.


----------



## Liv (Jul 16, 2010)

Cabin Three with all the sexy members.


----------



## Cris Martian Man (Jul 16, 2010)

Yay joined! But still unsorted D:


----------



## Gnome (Jul 16, 2010)

Spirit said:
			
		

> Cabin 2 is the most active so far.  I'm really surprised.


oh no the founder, run!


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 16, 2010)

what's up with Cabin Threesome?


----------



## Spirit (Jul 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna be here for camp this year.  So I'm not important.   T_T


----------



## nooky13 (Jul 17, 2010)

Could someone please answer my question as I have never been gto it before.  Can you miss say half a day of it?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 17, 2010)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> Could someone please answer my question as I have never been gto it before.  Can you miss say half a day of it?


it isn't a 24/7 thing, to my knowledge.

it's more a daily activity, where there is an event that the entire group should participate in order to add to the overall score of the cabin.

if you miss a day, you aren't expelled or anything, though you will be letting your team down, but so long as you help out here and there, I'm sure that there won't be any problems/enforcements, as the camp is supposed to be for fun, and everyone is encouraged to join and participate, whether you think that you are good at the event or not.

to my knowledge there will be contests for graphics, possibly writing of some kind, flash-based games, and things that they have not yet shared/released.

you really have nothing to lose, but if you do sign up, it would be preferred if you are able to help a little bit.  I believe it starts monday, and lasts roughly a week.

I'm unsure if all events will be given at one time, or if they will be daily events, that should be completed within 24 hours, at which point a new event will be given, but either way, a little bit every day could be both fun/enjoyable, and plenty of help to "win" the camp overall, though again, I think that it's more about enjoying yourself.

hope that helped.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 17, 2010)

I got put in cabin 2  :O


----------



## Trundle (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm like, the only one in Cabin 4, but I heard it wins every year, and I heard we have Tye.


----------



## Trundle (Jul 17, 2010)

No, never mind. 
It's only Marlon88 pretending to be Tyeforce.


----------



## easpa (Jul 17, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> I'm like, the only one in Cabin 4, but I heard it wins every year, and I heard we have Tye.


I'm in cabin 4, too. Oh, and that was just Marlon using the name Tyeforce. :/


----------



## Trundle (Jul 17, 2010)

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## easpa (Jul 17, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Pachireecko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A part of me died inside when I found out we didn't have Tye. =P


----------



## Trundle (Jul 17, 2010)

Pachireecko said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I was like, "We're gonna win!" 
But then I saw it was Marlon.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 17, 2010)

question... why do you want tye? :/  (when cabin 2 has me, etc)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 17, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> question... why do you want tye? :/  (when cabin 2 has me, etc)


Probably because Tye would be of use to that cabin. Not like it'd matter, Cabin 2 is going to smash to competition.


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 17, 2010)

any1 on here cabin 3?  feel left out, lol


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 17, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


err... how?

that's kinda what I was asking, sorry, said wrong.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 17, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably because this is Nintendo-ish things.


----------



## Phil (Jul 18, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> any1 on here cabin 3?  feel left out, lol


yes..


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 18, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> pokeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Psychonaut said:
			
		

> nooky13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wat.


----------



## nooky13 (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes I'm in cabin 3


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 24, 2010)

What happened?


----------



## Sakurachan (Jul 24, 2010)

It ended because..

Board Offline
Yeah, too much hassle with the staff. Sorry it failed this year.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, that's a new way for it to end...


----------



## Micah (Jul 24, 2010)

They were scared we were gonna make a comeback.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 24, 2010)

It usually ends in a week. Cabin 4 always mysteriously wins. Upset with Cabin 2. :<

It ended as a plan, but it kinda flopped this year. Not too much planning put into it. Try back again next year, guys!


----------



## Micah (Jul 24, 2010)

> It was now Olivia with the claims of cheating, and she was from THE BELL TREE. Everyone knows the people from THE BELL TREE could never lie or be wrong about anything! They like to play Animal Crossing and house more furries per square inch than any other Invision Nintendo Board out there! Surely these fine folks could never make such a claim without absolute proof!



Mike's essay made me lol.


----------



## Liv (Jul 24, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> > It was now Olivia with the claims of cheating, and she was from THE BELL TREE. Everyone knows the people from THE BELL TREE could never lie or be wrong about anything! They like to play Animal Crossing and house more furries per square inch than any other Invision Nintendo Board out there! Surely these fine folks could never make such a claim without absolute proof!
> 
> 
> 
> Mike's essay made me lol.


I printed out his essay, I'm probably gonna frame it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It usually ends in a week. Cabin 4 always mysteriously wins. Upset with Cabin 2. :<
> 
> It ended as a plan, but it kinda flopped this year. Not too much planning put into it. Try back again next year, guys!


I call hax. Their graphics weren't even cool. >:L


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 24, 2010)

It exploded. End of story.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 24, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 24, 2010)

Olivia! said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should post his essay!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 24, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






			
				Mike's Essay said:
			
		

> It has come to my attention that Cabin 4's victory may be no mere feat of skill. In fact, from what I hear, this Cabin is full of no-good, dirty-rotten, CHEATERS. Who CHEAT. Which is NOT NICE.
> 
> I once knew a guy who cheated at Uno. Nobody liked him after that. A couple of my friends and myself were just hanging out. Ya know, having a good time. Some would have even said they were having a grand old time. There was Strawberry Ice Cream and Root Beer. Such things always make for a Grand Time. The only way we could think to make the party more fun was to play one of our favourite games: UNO! So we busted out the deck and threw our money in the middle (everyone knows gambling makes anything better. I once gambled with an Asian man in Connecticut. We played for 17 hours before he passed out. I think he was dead) as we got ready for an intense game. We were playing big money (the pot was nearly $1.73), but I was confident in my abilities as a professional Uno player. The others at the table were skilled, but I knew no one could match my World Class abilities. Zack Parker was there, and I was sure that he had placed 2nd in last year's Grand World Universe Super Spectacular American Championship Uno Competition Extravaganza. Ryan Fernandez was a Money Match champion from way back in the day, an OG as many in the Competitive Uno Scene will tell you. I also recognized Daniel Douthwright, a newcomer who had made a name for himself in this new-fangled "Internet" scene. There was one other guy at the table. His name was just "Syarith". He sucked. Everyone knew he sucked. He had a tendency to try and play low-tier colours. This just doesn't work. His Red could never match up with the likes of Zack and his World-Class Yellow. But the thing is, Syartih got a lot of Random 4s that day. TOO MANY Random 4s, to be exact. Eventually, we had lost about a combined $3.92 (basically our entire weekly allowance!), Zack got up and punched Syarith straight in the face. We all felt bad for a second, until we saw a pile of Random 4s fall out of his pocket! Then none of us felt bad anymore. Ryan raped him while Zack recorded it, and then Daniel keyed his car. Do you know why? Because he was a *censored.3.0*ING CHEATER. And nobody likes *censored.3.0*ING CHEATERS. When Syarith's whore mother called the cops, they came to investigate. Ryan quickly admitted to the rape, and Daniel even showed off the key he used to destroy the car. When the police asked why we did this, we explained that he was a *censored.3.0*ING CHEATER. They were outraged. They quickly placed Syarith under arrest. He was executed 2 days later. Nobody likes a *censored.3.0*ING CHEATER.
> 
> ...


</div>


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 24, 2010)

my god that could be one of the best essays, yet quite crude if i may say so, i have ever read on the world wide web.


----------



## big (Aug 2, 2010)

Didn't this be used to be called "Camp Hyrule?"
Anyways, glad to see it's still going on. Might sign up next year =p


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 2, 2010)

sorry bros at cabin 2.  I had no net at the time/halfway through, due to the move, and I come back to closed forum and hax D:

@ big, it's different from camp hyrule in that this is done by people other than nintendo, and not official.  I think that the main idea is the same, but I'm not really sure.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 2, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> @ big, it's different from camp hyrule in that this is done by people other than nintendo, and not official.  I think that the main idea is the same, but I'm not really sure.


yup

camp hyrule = official

smash camp = camp hyrule unofficial knock-off


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 3, 2010)

We're trying to keep the forum up for us staff so we can plan, but no one's coming on.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 3, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> We're trying to keep the forum up for us staff so we can plan, but no one's coming on.


Maybe you should find some more staff :v


----------



## kalinn (Aug 3, 2010)

So I can't join? I tried but it says it's offline or something. 

Err nevermind, I guess this is old or something? or something about hax? or idk. lol


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 3, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> So I can't join? I tried but it says it's offline or something.
> 
> Err nevermind, I guess this is old or something? or something about hax? or idk. lol


it's about three weeks old, as of now.

it got bumped by somebody, and the discussion kinda grew again.

it's a yearly thing, they say, if you're still around, and wanna try it.  it was pretty fun, the two days that I was able to be involved ;-;


----------

